# Brown eyeshadow on tanned East Asian skin



## Beauty Mark (Sep 30, 2006)

I began wearing brown eyeshadow again because of fall, and I noticed that I became tan this summer, to the point that the brown eyeshadows I normally wear (Too Faced's Park Avenue Princess and the brown in the Hard Candy Suede quartet) look like dirt vs. vibrant, nice color.

Any suggestions? They don't have to be MAC (I'm not the hugest fan of their shadows) or even dept. store, just something nice that lasts (oily eyelids.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 1, 2006)

Mulch
Antiqued


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Oct 1, 2006)

We're nearly twins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC
Romp, Mulch, saddle, Graphic Brown f/l

CARGO
Cypress, Fiji

Shu 

P Brown 780 (actually a blush, but is multifunctional)

Bloom

Chocolate paint

BB

Expresso, Chocolate shimmer gel liner

Ummm...that's all I can think of off the top of my head.  If you wanted bronze/gold recs, well.....I can think of a few....hundred. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL  They would be lovely on you too


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 1, 2006)

oohhhh i love browns so much!! it's what i use like everyday of my life....
My favourites have to be antiqued and honesty.
Eyeliner would be stubborn brown (MAC)


----------



## TheMinx (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm NC45-50, and just started wearing browns this year so I don't have that many, but I love these so far: 

Mac Sable - shimmery dark brown (frost). I like this in inner 1/2 of lid.

Mac Texture - milk chocolate brown with some red tones (velvet). I wear this all over the lid usually for a my-lids-but-better look

Urban Decay Roach - satin-textured chocolate brown with some red tones. I like this in outer half of lid. 

Also I'm realy loving BB Brownie Shimmerbrick as eyeshadow colours - the 2 darkest colours give a nice pink/brown gilded sheen to my lids


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 1, 2006)

hmmm if you don't like the shadows than how about coco beach piggie? it is also a hot brown color... or maybe a metal rock msf is you like. These might be an option cause you can use these on u'r lips and cheeks and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Or maybe another piggie like a brown matte one


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 1, 2006)

Check out Milani Eyeshadows they are drugstore brand pretty comparable to Mac and they have a large selection of brown eyeshadows and even Presitge Eyeshadows. In Mac though- Casino, Bronze, Mulch, Antiqued are all great brown colors.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 1, 2006)

Mulch, Espresso, Satin Taupe


----------



## faifai (Oct 5, 2006)

Bare Escentuals Sex Kitten! Mrrrraow.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 10, 2006)

Brun is a good one


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 10, 2006)

NARS Paper Tiger, Lola Lola, New York, Sophia, Bengali and Ashes To Ashes would all be pretty on you. As well as Urban Decay Twice Baked.

and NARS Surayaba, India Song, and Mogambo duos.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 10, 2007)

Try some rich bronzes,deep golds and rust colors.


----------



## nics1972 (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_Check out Milani Eyeshadows they are drugstore brand pretty comparable to Mac and they have a large selection of brown eyeshadows and even Presitge Eyeshadows. In Mac though- Casino, Bronze, Mulch, Antiqued are all great brown colors._

 
Add Woodwinked, Sable, Tempting & Chocolate Brown Pigment. Also, check out NYX cosmetcs. They havereally pretty eyeshadows & pigments. Like Milani, they are good cosmetics for a very reasonable price. I am from East India too and I can send you a complete list of my eyeshadows if you like. Just PM me and let me know..

- Nicole


----------



## zori (Aug 10, 2007)

My fave MAC brown e/s are Woodwinked, Mulch, Espresso, Arena, Sable, Antiqued.
Penny shadestick and Graphic Brown fluidline is part of my staple collection.


----------



## faifai (Aug 10, 2007)

Also, NYX Ultra Pearl Mania loose pigment in Walnut Pearl. It's the main color I used in *this* FOTD and I think it's a very flattering color.


----------



## BellaGemma (Aug 13, 2007)

You could try putting vanilla pigment under the shadows you already have- to lighten them up!


----------

